# Sonic fan characters, worthy or not?



## nanokoex (Jul 30, 2009)

Which Sonic fan character do you think deserves to star with the blue blur himself, sonic the hedgehog?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 30, 2009)

They need to be purged with fire. Sonic the hedgehog is way past it's days. It must be put down.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 30, 2009)

Hedgehogs are delicious. I want to eat him.


----------



## Bateleur (Jul 30, 2009)

Sonic was a great friend of mine in my youth. He and I raced through 30-summod zones, defeated Robotnik 3 times, met Tails, and convinced Knuckles of the dastardly plot against him only too late.

No fan-character, at all, ever, is worthy of 'running alongside the blue blur himself.'
Sonic, to me, is a sacred thing, a pinnacle of an era in gaming and in childhood. Hell, the games are still fun to me, today!

I wish people would come up with more interesting characters than simply re-colouring those already in the universe or swapping parts to make something 'new.'


----------



## nanokoex (Jul 30, 2009)

I still play sonic games today. When I said fan characters I meant ones like Becky the hedghog, not re-colored ones.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jul 30, 2009)

there's nothing sadder than a highschool+ age person interacting with, creating, supporting, or otherwise doing stuff with sonic/harrypotter/whatever fan characters

throw off the goddamn training wheels


----------



## kitedj (Jul 30, 2009)

i think shadow is better why did he have to die and not sonic the games after sonic adventure 2 would have been way better if sonic died and shadow lived


----------



## Nick (Jul 30, 2009)

I always liked Tails but, I wish he was a bit more badass now. It's been 17 years! And he started out at 8 yrs old so Tails should be 25 and carrying a gun now.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 30, 2009)

Ask this man: http://ronaldhennessy.com/2008/10/09/christian-weston-chandler-the-man-the-legend/


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 30, 2009)

I love the Sonic universe. I'd love to express this through fan art. Yet out of 100 submissions on my FA gallery, you can count the Sonic-inspired submissions on one hand. I think that should tell you something. Thanks a lot, fantards.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

Sonic really kind of died for me after SA2, though some would argue that the series died prior to that. With that having been said, most Sonic fan-characters are blatant rip-offs of actual sonic characters. Most of the time, the creativity goes as far as adding a tuft of hair and/or breasts to a blue spiky hedgehog, or just doing a palette swap. Hell, most Tails rip-offs just take the Tails sprite and recolour it, calling it their own character. Sometimes they'll add another tail, or remove one, or something silly like that.

But let's be honest here - At this point, fan characters are almost just as, if not more creative and original than Sonic himself has become. If you asked this question in around the release of SA1~SA2, when there was a lot of buzz and an actual "fandom", you'd probably get a different answer out of me. But for now? Hell, it's a stretch, but I'd probably enjoy seeing a sonic fan character on-screen more so than Sonic himself considering what they've been doing to him lately.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> They need to be purged with fire. Sonic the hedgehog is way past it's days. It must be put down.



^this.

And the fancharacters are usually abominable anyway.  Hell, a LOT of the characters from the games are lame.


----------



## Azure (Jul 30, 2009)

Sonic fan characters are nothing but dolled up cock monsters. Use your own goddamn imagination for once.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 30, 2009)

My current Get Rich Quick scheme is to charge people $200 to draw a full set of Sonic Sprites for their sonic fan character, then insert and replace sonic with these sprites into any of the three Sonic Genesis games.  We'll burn the ROM onto a physical genesis cart, print a professional label on it and mail it to you so that Knotto The Dog, the yiffiest thing alive, can be played on your Genesis and you can show your friends.

...Cash up front.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 30, 2009)

I gotta say, seeing Sonic as a were-creature was once a dream of mine, and to fuck it up royally the way they did takes a certain talent. That's the kind of gimmick I shouldn't *be able* to be disappointed in.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> My current Get Rich Quick scheme is to charge people $200 to draw a full set of Sonic Sprites for their sonic fan character, then insert and replace sonic with these sprites into any of the three Sonic Genesis games.  We'll burn the ROM onto a physical genesis cart, print a professional label on it and mail it to you so that Knotto The Dog, the yiffiest thing alive, can be played on your Genesis and you can show your friends.
> 
> ...Cash up front.



Little kid: "Hey, why does he have a sword? And why is it pink?"


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 30, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> My current Get Rich Quick scheme is to charge people $200 to draw a full set of Sonic Sprites for their sonic fan character, then insert and replace sonic with these sprites into any of the three Sonic Genesis games.  We'll burn the ROM onto a physical genesis cart, print a professional label on it and mail it to you so that Knotto The Dog, the yiffiest thing alive, can be played on your Genesis and you can show your friends.
> 
> ...Cash up front.



Well I don't know about that but I know that the day they make a Sonic game with a "create a character", they've struck gold. Bonus points if they combine that with a "make your own RPG" style game.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Little kid: "Hey, why does he have a sword? And why is it pink?"



Tycho, that was horrible.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jul 30, 2009)

Runefox said:


> ... most Sonic fan-characters are blatant rip-offs of actual sonic characters. Most of the time, the creativity goes as far as adding a tuft of hair and/or breasts to a blue spiky hedgehog, or just doing a palette swap. Hell, most Tails rip-offs just take the Tails sprite and recolour it, calling it their own character. Sometimes they'll add another tail, or remove one, or something silly like that.



This.

The "fan characters" I've had the dubious pleasure of seeing mostly look like they could have been generated by a damn _computer_ macro...


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

Any fan character is just as good as the shit characters they've been introducing since SA2. Yes, I'm including Shadow. You may baw and flame me now.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 30, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> This.
> 
> The "fan characters" I've had the dubious pleasure of seeing mostly look like they could have been generated by a damn _computer_ macro...



some of them likely were. one exists. no joke.


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 30, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Ask this man: http://ronaldhennessy.com/2008/10/09/christian-weston-chandler-the-man-the-legend/



Yes sonichu 4lyfe. (No blackies)


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 30, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Any fan character is just as good as the shit characters they've been introducing since SA2. Yes, I'm including Shadow. You may baw and flame me now.


 
Can't deny that.  Shaddow is the kinda crap furfags would come up with.

"He's like Sonic, but he's black and more serious and he has GUNS!"


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 30, 2009)

I hate sonic so much he's such a prick, but i like the old games so much I spent from 8pm to 4 am playing the master system game. 

sonic has failed with too many characters anyway, (also that he has a 14 year old girlfriend), and gereraly shitty games. no new charecters are needed.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

Also, they need to just stop making new characters. Bring Mighty back, goddamnit.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 30, 2009)

http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs41/f/2009/013/6/8/Sonichu_poster_by_psychofanX000.jpg


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 30, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Ask this man: http://ronaldhennessy.com/2008/10/09/christian-weston-chandler-the-man-the-legend/


Oh god. Chris chan. :lol:

*Regarding topic:
*I think Sonic already has too many characters. I remember when there was a small list of a few that were memorable, with memorable abilities.
Now it's all _"Slap on some new colors / edit this a tiny bit / fuse these two characters. OMG WE HAVE SOMETHING BRILLIANT ON OUR HANDS!!" _

Bleh. Boring. I lost interest after SA2, and even it was a little boring. But at least they stuck to 6 characters and not 20, or something.

Fan characters would make this so SO much worse. 
Easily forgettable. All the same. All with some personal intention to be _"THA UBER SPESHULIST CHARACTER OF ALL TIME + THE ONE TRU LUV OF SHADOW AND SONIC WHO FITES OVER ME!!!"_

*shudders*

I'll admit to making a Sonic character, myself, but she's just an experiment.
I wouldn't want her to show up in the games.
And I think that's what all of these OCs should stay. Personal experiments / drawings. Nothing more. Nothing to further drag down what was once a decent series, for the artist's desire for Mary Suism.


----------



## Shino (Jul 30, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> They need to be purged with fire. Sonic the hedgehog is way past it's days. It must be put down.


 ^This. Sonic is dead, and anybody that tries to convince themselves otherwise, time to go see your therapist. Talk about a franchise past it's prime...


----------



## Rytes (Jul 30, 2009)

could never see the appeal of sonic as a furry, he's just an old video game character to me. nice shoes though


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

Regarding there being too many characters, I wholly agree. You could really get into it a lot better back when there were unique characters. Look at Sonic 3, for example. Sonic could use the various shield abilities, Tails could fly, and Knuckles could break barriers and glide/climb. It was pretty well-balanced, even though Sonic was much more difficult to play. Hell, even with Sonic Adventure, the extra characters played completely differently from the "triple threat", Sonic, Tails and Knuckles, who themselves didn't exactly play the same.

The sudden explosion of characters is just silly, especially with characters possessing exactly the same abilities as those who are already established. It detracts from their uniqueness, and dilutes the experience greatly. Even in Sonic Adventure 2, where they did the Hero/Dark mirror-match bit, it really began to degrade the general experience (though the better voice acting, darker story, and general production value made SA2 decent - I liked it a lot, anyway).

Still, I find myself more attracted to the unspoken stories of the previous games - In particular, Sonic 3 & Knuckles, where there was no dialogue, but you were told indirectly through the actions of the characters what was happening. It was actually quite a lot deeper.


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 30, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Can't deny that.  Shaddow is the kinda crap furfags would come up with.
> 
> "He's like Sonic, but he's black and more serious and he has GUNS!"



"See, mawm! Sawnik is too for adults, gosh."


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 30, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Can't deny that.  Shaddow is the kinda crap furfags would come up with.
> 
> "He's like Sonic, but he's black and more serious and he has GUNS!"



Plus there was already Metal Sonic. I don't see where all these characters are coming from. Too many to count. It's like a failing TV programme where they just add a new person to freshen it up, but Sonic Team can't take a hint.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Plus there was already Metal Sonic.


OMG, THIS.


Also, I had three Sonic-themed characters at one time. I was in middle school and had no originality. One just kind of died, and the other two became actual human characters (well, kemonomimi) with their own original story and whatnot. But now that im a furfag they have anthro forms too>>

I hate all the new characters, but if I had to pick just one to ignite and shove down a chasm, it would be Shadow. It's all his fault.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 30, 2009)

None, because they are all unoriginal, unworthy rip-offs....I am speaking of user-drawn Sonic based characters in that style.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 30, 2009)

ROUGE THE FUCKING BAT FFFFFFFFFFF


I hate all of them. Even Tails. Because back in the good days he still sucked.


----------



## nanokoex (Jul 30, 2009)

Alot of shadow haters out there. SA1 and SA2 were the last great sonic games. I think the right sonic fan character could help the series. Only if its the right one though.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

nanokoex said:


> I think the right sonic fan character could help the series. Only if its the right one though.



And remember everyone, it's already been established that Sonichu is definitely _not_ that character. =D


----------



## Lukar (Jul 30, 2009)

None. Sadly, half of the fan-made Sonic characters need to burn in hell for only looking like recolors of the official characters, and more than that needs to burn in hell for eternity for being just like the "officials."


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 30, 2009)

Cream the Rabbit

Cream. the. Rabbit.






Goddamnit, Sega.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Cream the Rabbit



Yeah, 'cause they really needed another freakin' character who can _glide_. Because Knuckles and Rouge weren't enough.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 30, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, 'cause they really needed another freakin' character who can _glide_. Because Knuckles and Rouge weren't wasn't enough.



Fix'd. :3


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Fix'd. :3



Agree'd, but they already _had_ Rouge at that point in time, meaning they _already had *two* gliders_ by the time Cream was introduced. D=


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 31, 2009)

Thankfully Sega has never paid enough attention to Sonic's Mobiantard fanbase to ever think of putting a fancharacter in there. The only fan character that has ever been done well enough to make it into not only a game but more then one game is Gabe's CTS, and he is PA's art god, reaching levels no furry could ever match.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 31, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> Thankfully Sega has never paid enough attention to Sonic's Mobiantard fanbase to ever think of putting a fancharacter in there.


Honestly, I'm not sure their own dev team is that good at putting new characters together, either, even though they just love cramming more of them into the overcrowded lineup.



> The only fan character that has ever been done well enough to make it into not only a game but more then one game is Gabe's CTS, and he is PA's art god, reaching levels no furry could ever match.



CTS is pretty much one of those things that started out as a joke, but actually became really, really cool, and just slightly iconic. It's silly, and yet it's serious. Still, I wouldn't rule out the possibility that someone, somewhere, somehow, could do the same for a furry; It's just that the odds of such a thing are so astronomically abysmal that you might as well be right.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 31, 2009)

Lolno.


----------



## Riptor (Jul 31, 2009)

You know, I've got a theory that Sega will sometimes look through Sonic fanart and steal designs from new characters from it. Especially Shadow, he looks like a emo furry's wet dream.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 31, 2009)

Sonic the Hedgehog, should have 4 characters. That's it. 4 Fucking characters.

Sonic
Tails
Knuckles
Robotnik

That's it. We don't need Shadow, Rouge, Silver, Amy (God damn you all who draw Son-amy), that whole fucking group from Riders, etc. We need Good, long stages, a simple plot, and no voice-overs. Let's concentrate on the game, not the bull-shit twisted Story line or the 40 characters.

And even so, you could argue you only needed Sonic and Robotnik, or Sonic, Tails, and Robotnik. I just threw Knuckles in there because he was in a sonic game that was GOOD.

Sonic fan-characters, is not cool. I am sick of them. Fan-games, are neat. I like those. They can be good. But Fan-Characters that people do anything with, from write a Fan-Fic, or use like a Fursona, Go away, please. Stop it. Now.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 31, 2009)

Given that you are *not* allowed to have a sonic fan character here, or even think anything positive about him...none.


----------

